# festulolium



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Anybody have any experience with festulolium. I rent some land from a guy who wants me to plant 18 Acres of this for him to use for mulch and he said when he doesn't need it I can have it to make hay. We were going to do oats and tall fescue but with the rain I did not get back there to get that done He still wants something planted and here it is getting plenty warm for oats and tall fescue. Underground Miss recommended festulolium , he said maybe that would take the heat to get going in the summer .And last about 3 years does anyone have any experience with growing this crop


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

It is a hybrid of fescue and ryegrass. So, either meadow or tall fescue, perennial or annual ryegrass.

At best, you'd be looking at non-endophyte tall fescue for resilience.

I'm planning to try adding some into a perennial pasture system this fall. It will be rotationally grazed, with plenty of rest periods. See if it will work down here.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I planted 50# of duo festulolium on 11 acres along with oats as the primary cover crop, My thought was when the oat hay gets harvested the festulolium being a little more aggressive than the OG should help hold back weed pressure. 18#/acre alfalfa and 7#/acre of OG. The festuloliium suppose to have a life span of 3 years with the highest production in the first year.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I seed a grass mix in with my alfalfa that contains some festulium.It grows in summer heat better then the orchard grass in the mix.

Winter survival is not as good as orchardgrass.

I'm seeding 5 lbs of the grass mix with 20 lbs of alfalfa so its hard to tell how good the festolium actually is.


----------

